# [SOLVED] Disable ipv6 autoconf

## Daivil

Hi everyone,

Despite all other threads I've read, I'm still unable to disable IPv6 autoconfiguration on my Gentoo boxes.

He added the following lines to sysctl.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra = 0
> 
> net.ipv6.conf.eth1.accept_ra = 0 
> 
> net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf = 0
> ...

 

And rebooted. But still getting autoconf address on eth0 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>           inet6 addr: fe80::225:64ff:fe3d:25be/64 Scope:Link
> 
> 

 

Anything I'm missing?

Thanks for your help,

Regards,

GaëtanLast edited by Daivil on Fri Oct 07, 2011 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Yeah, this is not an autoconf address, it is a link-local address.

Every IPv6-Interface gets one and need one. To get rid of this you must deactivate IPv6.

Py

----------

## Daivil

Then, there is something I don't understand...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ # netstat -nr6
> 
> Kernel IPv6 routing table
> ...

 

Without configuring it, I have an additionnal default route to "lo" interface (default ipv6 gw should be 2a00:c70:2:210:1:5252:0:1 only). Then I'm unable to get outside of my network   :Sad: 

----------

## Daivil

Actually, this is not an issue. This might me the default route for local-address.

The problem was coming from the IPv6 Router.

My bad !

----------

